
Will Web Apps Replace Web Sites? - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/12/10/will-web-apps-replace-web-sites/
======
tzm
Yes. The net is a "web of services" by design. So, a web app is the natural
evolution of content, from static to dynamic, which parallels the needs of
human social behavior.

~~~
karanbhangui
While I don't necessarily agree with this statement, I wonder why you've been
downvoted :/

